# Exclusive GTROC photos from VIP session



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks to Robert Jameson for these pics and to John Fuggles who is currently in Tokyo and has sent these over.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

god damn I wish I had gone now....

only a year to wait.....

a year..... ugghhh


Cem how did you cope with your porka?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I became recluse and went into deep sleep hibernation for a year.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn the red interior is poo


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its great to see a few girly pictures aswell.:clap:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Mo's in quite a few of them ....

I like the car more and more .. sigh ...


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

Great photos peeps.....so envious of you guys
Thanks for sharing


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The gearbox / weight layout of the car is going to make it a dream to handle...

Do we have any information about weight distribution?

I can see that sitting in the back might get sweaty after a long hard run on the autobahn....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Time to sell a kidney then...lol


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW, Fantastic pics.....looks like you guys are having fun 

John - You need a shave


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing:thumbsup: 



hodgie said:


> Its great to see a few girly pictures aswell.:clap:


I wonder what the Subaru girls were doing on the Nissan stand 

Dave


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

GREAT pics!

Good to see everyone having a good time out there...shame I couldn't go 


Claire


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*GTR*

fantastic photo's



John's LV luggage in the boot was a bit ott tho


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

just Wow...jaw dropping pictures! Excellent.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Excellent photos and a wonderful looking car:bowdown1:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow....great photos...stunning. Ta for the write up on the other thread as well John. :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, looking t that paint upclose I bet it cost an absolute bomb!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice pics.

We GTROC really are a fugly bunch. lol


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Fuggles is obviously hankering after the 'ross brawn' beard/can't be arsed shaving look :chuckle: 

You have to hand it to GTROC though to turn up from the other side of the world resplendant in Tokyo 2007 GTROC shirts:thumbsup:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a question (I know it sounds a bit naff seeing this is a GTR and all but...) do the seats have memory? 

My wife and I always quibble about not having memory seats on my ride, and it is a real pain to readjust every time. Considering how "upmarket" the new GTRs are (with Bose sound system and all), I just wondered if they added those in.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

More pics to follow, I went a bit crazy and took quite a few

In the flesh the GTR is quite pretty something I didn't expect.....

I will do a few more pics in the morning its that John's fault for only giving us 3 hours sleep a night.

We were out a on a shot for National Geo about the cult of GTR till 2:30am?

Robbie


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

lol...right...so how many owners are going to lending it every other day to the missus!
I think dad has it right...combined 8.1 liters and just over 1000bhp. The step mum? 1.0 liter and 50bhp of polo  
If and when then new one turns up I am reasonably confident that the seat position won't be moving forward to accomadate Lei's 5'1 frame....


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh my God!

It just gets better. Those pics are mint.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Superb pictures. Hope you are all having a good time.
The car looks better every time i see it totally Awesome.


Mick


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> The car looks better every time i see it


I agree...even with the initial shots where it was met with lots of um's and ah's I thought that the final product when shot properly will make it look pretty good. Combine that with the fact that everyone who has seen it says even the best pictures don't do the proportions/detail any justice, it must be simply stunning in the flesh


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Wow, they have the same setup in terms of engine gearbox layout as the Aston Martin V8 Vantage Must have a great front/rear weight balance! Would explain why it was getting fast times at the Ring!!

Aston still looks better though


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've sent a few more pics to Cem to post

I've repeated a few as its a bit random what I picked.

Already asked the wife if I can have one and I'm thinking which bits of the R33 I sell off before I put it up for sale.

Bedtime now as its 3am...
R


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot for the great pics! Keep them coming! :smokin: 

Just one question though: what are the seats like compared to the R34´s? They don´t seem to have the same shouldersupport?

/P


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys are so lucky.

Nice shirts!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the great pics guys ,the car looks good .Damn will have to get one when they been out a year :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Great pics


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

you guys are so lucky .... Superb pics . The car is growing on me , not keen on the colour


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I'm going to go against the trend I'm afraid and say that although I'd be sure it's a very quick production car and probably the best factory GTR ever, I just can't bring myself to go wow when I see it.

Just looks like the guy that designed the front, didn't talk to the guy who designed the rear or the middle........... if you know what I mean, just doesn't work for me........think they could have done a much better job of the styling, but the tech spec is awesome, just what a GTR should be about.

If it was as well proportioned as an Aston I'd be in like flynn.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

canman said:


> I'm going to go against the trend I'm afraid and say that although I'd be sure it's a very quick production car and probably the best factory GTR ever, I just can't bring myself to go wow when I see it.
> 
> Just looks like the guy that designed the front, didn't talk to the guy who designed the rear or the middle........... if you know what I mean, just doesn't work for me........think they could have done a much better job of the styling, but the tech spec is awesome, just what a GTR should be about.
> 
> If it was as well proportioned as an Aston I'd be in like flynn.


I agree with this. 
I'll give it the benefit of the doubt and reserve judgement until I'm face to face, but my hopes are not high.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice pictures. thanks for sharing them. but i can agree. the red interior looks shitty.

best thanks

regards


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> I agree with this.
> I'll give it the benefit of the doubt and reserve judgement until I'm face to face, but my hopes are not high.


i feel the same,the first time i saw a 34 i thought amazing the car could not be more suited as the next generation gtr,pleasing to the eye,modern and an endless dream of tuning potential.
but this does not really feel the same at the moment........the looks leave me thinking "i wish that was different" or "maybe a different colour".....i still really want to like it but i never thought this about the 34 or the 33
i love the modernness of it(awesome gearbox design ) and i'm sure(and hope) that once the tuners have got hold of it there will be a mass of body kit turbos wheels stroker kit etc etc and the car will exceed all expectations
but i can't help feeling the lack of an rb in the engine bay with all these years of development behind it and really the engine that defined a gtr series has some what spoilt it

i'm more then willing to give it a chance, so lets watch this spaceopcorn:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

What a beautiful machine! 

As above, i love that the car has introduced so many modern techniques to it. I dont mind that the RB is gone, it just mean technology will move forward, the re-enforced cylinders are not that new they have been using in lots of the newer high performance Merc engines, but we will see. Once tuners get their hands on this car, im sure things will happen, i cant wait to see when they do a GT-R shoot out, R32 vs R33 vs R34 vs R35 !!! that will be amazing! If/when it happens.

I know for sure i will get one. But not soon, as i think the later version that will appear will just make this new GT-R even more legendary! a car for our Kids, and their kids, to build and tune perhaps  

The new era or the Japanese super cars has started!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome photos, awesome!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Its great to see a few girly pictures aswell.:clap:



:chuckle:

Great photos ... all I need is 6 winning numbers tomorrow for next years trip now :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing & then posting them Cem.

However, I have to agree with the non-wow factor with the GTR myself as well.
If I had the money I wouldn't be buying the GTR & even though I've posted this before, at the end of the day it may be a fantastic production car but :

A.) It's NOT a Skyline ...
B.) It's like a 350Z/G35/BMW/Audi cross ...
c.) Yuk to that red interior ... though I'm sure that will be able to be changed !!!

However, guys lookin good in the shirts!
Yes John needs a shave!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice pics. Some really good up close stuff. A little too close to SEMA, and then finding out they were showing it in LA Nov 14th, made my decision to stay in LA.

I see Mr T. got a shirt. Wonder if he will be wearing it at SEMA ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Superb pictures, guys. Definitely some up close and personal shots there - priviliged access has its benefits.

Also, it was great to spend some time with you all in Tokyo! Hope you are enjoying the entertainment, despite the crappy weather.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures, thanks for sharing.
Based on the pictures i will not consider selling my Bnr34 and order the new Gtr.
Until i see this new car in the flesh i must say that i am a bit dissapointed:nervous: 

Terje.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Just one question though: what are the seats like compared to the R34´s? They don´t seem to have the same shouldersupport?


seats are quite tight and it felt lovely

Cem did you get the new pics OK?

R


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Don't know - I'm off work this weekend 
I'll do them Monday.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Like I have said to everyone so far....wait until you see the car up close to pass judgement. Interior included!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree with DCD

I think its only the "black edition" that has the red handles on the doors anyway.

R


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

the tight twads could of put some petrol in the tank, then again having some old pommy gitz like u around it probably would of gone missing lol

gr8 job fellas, have fun in japan,.......try the tea its excelent!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

wow wow wow . . . can't wait for it . . . november/december in the showroom . .right?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it's a good job it didn't have any petrol in as one of our crew did press the start button....

might have killed one of the Jap press guys as us brit's don't know how to use a auto box

tea is a bit green for my taste

Robbie


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

some nice pics there, thanks for sharing
but as has been said, its not a skyline
but I will say one thing, it does look nice
unlike some of the early photo's that were posted
physically its looking better than I first thought
but its still a 350/g35 cross etc
I think this picture is the best...............WOW! :thumbsup: :flame: :clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a 12Mp version of that one...

Can you imagine that there are normally 30 people all over the car at the same time so I was lucky to get that pic. Some more will get posted tomorrow by blow dog

I think John might use it for a poster or something...

Robbie (not sure what time zone he is in)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks for liking it


----------



## AML (Oct 27, 2007)

I've stared at these pics for so long already! Thankyou so much for posting them. In my opinion, they are the best pics of the GT-R on the net right now.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome pictures, Fuggles and co are LUCKY people.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> I think this picture is the best...............WOW! :thumbsup: :flame: :clap:


What's AMAZING is that this is the dark grey metallic colour, not the extra price "optional paint" silver metallic, applied by hand - and which is supposedly even more gorgeous.

Nice work, Rob!

Aki

PS When did you take this, was this when I chased Fuggles and co down the stairs and you remained behind?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, tail end Charlies, slow ones like me just caught it before it filled in with people.

There is a string of pics where its clearing of people and I'm shoting away and then Mo comes charging in to frame! but what do we expect  ?

R


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ha ha ha! So Mo! I'm actually gonna miss him when you guys go back home!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

SEXMACHINE said:


> the tight twads could of put some petrol in the tank, then again having some old pommy gitz like u around it probably would of gone missing lol
> 
> gr8 job fellas, have fun in japan,.......try the tea its excelent!


Just about the same then as 90% of the interior shots we see of members cars on this site...:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> physically its looking better than I first thought
> but its still a 350/g35 cross etc
> I think this picture is the best...............WOW! :thumbsup: :flame: :clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

AML said:


> I've stared at these pics for so long already! Thankyou so much for posting them. In my opinion, they are the best pics of the GT-R on the net right now.


Quite right.:smokin:


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Thanks to Robert Jameson for these pics and to John Fuggles who is currently in Tokyo and has sent these over.


 it seems that this car does not have the LED lights. really hope to see a GTR with the LED lights switched on. kudos to you guys anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

try this one

It was quite bright in the room, there is more pics to be posted yet...










R

Now I must get some sleep...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think its only the inner lights come on with the brakes, see the video on the other link. More pics will make it thro later


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks robbie. but erm.. i was talking about these:


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

no worries mate  sweet dreams


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was at the wrong end  

yes well we didn't know about them until we saw the datasheet today. We are trying to get to see more GTR-R35 (is that what we are calling it?) before we come home, not sure if the show room is open on Sunday or not

Steve has pics of its belly for example so there's more to come once we get ourselves sorted out

R


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

brilliant babes. keep rolling in the good stuff 

p.s. now we know ur orientation  lol


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

A quote from dad about those pictures

'Have you noticed that the phalanx of pretty Japanese girls in the last but one pic are arranged from right to left in order of breast size!!!'

He's not wrong you know...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

turboslippers said:


> A quote from dad about those pictures
> 
> 'Have you noticed that the phalanx of pretty Japanese girls in the last but one pic are arranged from right to left in order of breast size!!!'
> 
> He's not wrong you know...


I see what your doing Ben  Show him some pics and he will buy it and you will drive it and add it to the list  :thumbsup:

Doing it with my old man. :shy:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

vex said:


> thanks robbie. but erm.. i was talking about these:


From the catalog we saw, I believe these are a dealer installed option - daylight running lamps.


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

hmm.. just got off the phone with my dealer, who`s at tms now. asked him to make dead sure i get these


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

didn't see any on the cars in the showrooms today










Think more pics will get posted later

R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the more i look at this car the more i think, better than the last generation

really good photos guys! 

we will be doing some of the options from the new GT-R when its launched incase some of you want some "option" parts on your gtrs 

hope your all enjoying your time over in tokyo


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

perhaps the cars were rushed for the show. available at the japanese simulator site as factory option.

ur _super black_ pix is evil :bowdown1:

edit: just noticed the red highlight. very subtle. i don't exactly understand the proposition of 'black edition'


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome photos there Rob!  
I totally agree with DCD though. No matter how good the pictures, this car's got to be seen in reality to be fully appreciated. Even seeing the new GT2 shortly afterwards, didn't leave as much of an impression. The new GT-R seems very "right"!

Here's my rendition of pictures. I apologise they're not as good as Rob's - but TBH I was more interested in seeing the car than concentrating on shooting photos, lol. 

Did you guys get a chance to see the red one at Tokyo Midtown and the one in the Ginza showroom?

See you guys again on Tuesday evening, anyways 

Miguel.




























Front Brakes:










Rear Brakes:




























Could see this rear badge becoming a popular upgrade for other GT-R's:










Funky door handle:










I guess the lower section's removable... Convenient for fitment of Nismo bodykit in future perhaps:










Exhaust housing and exhaust manifold are not seperate. Turbo upgrades will require new manifolds too..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mo, You look too good in that car...lol
You need to buy one now i think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

very nice 

Moff


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Glad you like the pictures. As you can imagine we're doing our best to get the 500+ photos sorted (and have a good time) and will post up more in due course.

All praises to Robbie who has done an amazing job of getting the pictures that matter


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Ha Miguel your pics look good to me....

The transaxel etc is really good as I was having lighting problems around there...or was it Mo problems, just kidding.

 

Rob


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Ha Miguel your pics look good to me....
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Ha! only 'cos most of the ones I took of the car, have you in 'em! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Some more piccies 










We expect to be supplying these when Nismo / Nissan make them available:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good! 

as stated above im sure we will be doing the R35 parts soon too...including the "MJ" driving gloves seen in the photo lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry , you caught my bald patch nicely

There is a bunch going up now I think of today at Nissan HQ

Rob


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

....We're up bloomin late!! Must be the Jet Lag 

Miguel


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yep or drink lag... for me

R


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> sorry , you caught my bald patch nicely
> 
> There is a bunch going up now I think of today at Nissan HQ
> 
> Rob


Not at all :thumbsup: 

...Yeah, saw the preview pics just now... Phwwwooooaaaarrr! :clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

go to bed...its way to late

I have sight seeing with the Mo, John, Steve and Rimmer tomorrow...

R


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Do you thin the R35 Brembo's will fit the R34? That would be a very cool mod.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> R


My kidney is already on Ebay. This is just sick.

Damn, I should have gone; John, I should have given you a check for this trip right along with my club dues. Have fun, enjoy it all, take pics, and rub it in!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

lovely photos guys. it's going to be an awesome car. I will be coming over for nismo festival so I can't wait to see it and more importantly hear it then.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the pictures are now in the gallery. Please go to the front page: gtr.co.uk to access the gallery


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Do I recall one of you guys saying it was going to be 2009 for UK availability? Ive tried searching but cannot find any mention of it!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mid to late 08 but its likely to slip


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

My GOD!!!!! These are the best pics of the new GT-R on the net for sure :bowdown1: 

Awesome..... what i would have given to have been there at the unveiling....


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tokyo time 24:22*

Just a quick one as I have access to John's lappy

Trips going well but only one day left. :sadwavey: 

Will be a shame to leave this fantastic country, every one we have met has been more than welcoming.

Special thanks to Aki as he has been a right dude (nice one mate), translating, ferrying us around on vapours in his mint R33.

Just had a filmed interview with Shin as did us all, not good at that sort of thing, so I was bricking it, but i think it went ok.

Regards

Hacker AKA:*Rimmer*/Graeme


PS We Love Japan:bowdown1:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, Hacker - the pleasure was all mine! I do hope I was able to make your trip a bit nicer than it would be otherwise. 

I'll try to join you guys for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## wilson1 (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, nice pics!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

S*** that colour looks great on that car.


----------



## freerapper (Oct 18, 2007)

u have no idea about how much i love dis car


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I do....

I things I'm thinking of doing to get the money to buy one. and the wife wants to give up work. I think she should be working for the GTR fund

R


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

did someone mention _*wife*_?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> I do....
> 
> I things I'm thinking of doing to get the money to buy one. and the wife wants to give up work. I think she should be working for the GTR fund
> 
> R


Mine does for my R34


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

Great pictures guys, that's a good looking car! Hope you all a good trip.

Joules


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thank's vex that's funny....

 





GTR, GTR, GTR....


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Amazing pictures  
The car has a fantastic presence about it & i'm sure will be every motoring journalists dream car as soon as they get to play in demo versions


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

trackday addict said:


> Amazing pictures
> The car has a fantastic presence about it & i'm sure will be every motoring journalists dream car as soon as they get to play in demo versions


Obviously Clarkson will hate it though, he hates everything Nissan. Only journalist to not like the Z - saying that he made the Z more exclusive because the idiots that belived him went and bought a RX-8 - oh how we laughed:chuckle:


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> thank's vex that's funny....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah GT*R* FTW !
_
btw.. that picture was stolen from a z-tune owner who was commiserating with a group of dedicated (and moneyed) petrolheads_ :chuckle:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superb photo's, thanks for sharing


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

lovin it


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey blowdog,

Where can I get one of those shirts?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

King Nismo said:


> Where can I get one of those shirts?


You can't. They were for members only travelling to the launch of the new car as part of a GTROC organised trip. There are, however, T-shirts available in the shop: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toView_194-nissan_gt_r:_limited_edition_t_shirts.html


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> You can't. They were for members only travelling to the launch of the new car as part of a GTROC organised trip. There are, however, T-shirts available in the shop: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toView_194-nissan_gt_r:_limited_edition_t_shirts.html


Wow thanks Fuggles. And this whole time.....
:flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Japan trip people are meeting up this evening to sort through the 1,500 we have of the new car, so expect some more photos next week


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the sweet pix! Good on ya!

Cheers,

-john

:thumbsup:


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

BEAUUUUUUUUUTIFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! love the pictures and love the car


----------

